
Climate denialism outside the US (and newly within the US) - lumberjack
https://theintercept.com/2018/04/17/climate-change-denial-trump-germany/
======
lumberjack
I changed the title to better reflect the content of the article. The article
is about the more subtle kind of climate denialism from politicians and
industry outside the US, which is also similar to the kind of climate
denialism that is present currently in the US Democratic Party and its
industry sponsors. It is particularly relevant to this community because it is
the kind of thinking that is widespread here.

